# How much and what kind of Kelp?



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

I want to add kelp to my grain mix, but have no idea where to start. I have read of the many benefits of feeding supplemental kelp, but don't know what kind (if there is a difference), and at what rate to add to 500lbs of feed mix. Before the does were bred, 8 goats were eating 500lbs in 4 month, now that one has freshened and all the does are bred, they are almost half through the last batch I bought Jan 5th, although I now have 9 goats and two nibbling kids.

Would I be better off just top dressing or can I get it to mix in? Where would I find it in decent amounts? TSC only carries kelp dog treats, and feeds/treats with trace amounts of kelp. Should I try heath food stores? What is a good price for Kelp?

Kelly


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

There are two brands of kelp that can be used for animal feeds. Thorvin and I think the other one is called Sea Minerals or just Sea Kelp. Not all brands are tested for mercury and other toxins. Check Thorvin out and see if there is a dealer near you. 50 lbs is about 50 dollors here, but the price varies.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

:yeahthat We can get if from our feed store, but we have to ask for it. Quite pricy, but it lasts a long time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

North American Kelp

www.noamkelp.com

Purchase 4 bags to get the UPS shipping discount. Excellent company and product.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is feed kelp out here that mills mix directly into feed and kelp. The second is cheaper by a considerable amount. I mixed mine into my minerals, it is simply too expensive to free choice and I wouldn't want to smell the ocean or add that much powder to my grain mix. Now my minerals contain kelp so I haven't purchased a 50 pound bag in forever, I do buy it for my soap and dogs, but just in small amounts. Vicki


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks, I will look into them. Does anyone know the rate that I would want to add this to my grain mix, or would I want to top dress only. I don't care what it smells like, as long as they will eat it!

Kelly


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, and they _will_ eat it! and when they burp.. beware! :rofl

I would mix it with the minerals instead of top dressing feed. BTJM


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

How come everyones goats seem to like kelp but mine???
I got 5lbs from a friend of mine and my goats don't like it. Her goats and horses eat it up and it came from the same bag. Could it be because I give my goats calf manna and it makes them not crave whats in the kelp??


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

The first time I used kelp, the goats would not eat it. But, after a while they will. Then they really want it. Give them time.
Les


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Sara

I am interested in how you feed kelp.

Do you top dress with the grain, do you mix in your minerals? 

Vicki I don't have a mill that will mix kelp. 

What would be the best way to feed it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought mine from the mill, just mixed it...4 parts minerals, 1 part kelp and 1 part diamond V yeast. Now my mineral comes premixed with kelp and yeast. 

I do like the whole kelp thing, it has nutrients in it you can't get even in high end horse tags here. But I also don't think it's a product that should or needs to be fed free choice. Those from the coast, or like me from San Diego moved to Texas, everytime you feed it it reminds you of home. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have fed the thorvin kelp free choice and they do tend to eat more than they probably need, but they don't inhale it after the first day I put it out. As long as they are getting free choice alfalfa pellets they don't seem to want it so much, but I put it in the mineral feeder, which is a trough. I put it seperate from the minerals, but just put out a certain amount and renew it every few days. It's good stuff, and yes, it reminds me of home as I am from the coast of Oregon. 
Anita


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

I went to the Thorvin website and read to add it at a rate of 1-2% by weight, which means I will be adding 5-10lbs to my feed when I have 500lbs made. I was looking at online suppliers, and the price fluctuates wildly, with Hoegger's being one of the more reasonable. I am going to contact my feed dealer and see if he can get it at a batter rate, without shipping  My feed mill will mix anything that I want, as long as it is not medicated! Should I be adding at the higher end or the lower? Remember, my goats do not like to eat minerals. Even the last bag of dairy cattle mineral I purchased they turned their noses at. I just hate spending money on things that they refuse. Next winter I am going to have my feed mixed with oil as the binder instead of molasses, but I am just worried about the oil becoming rancid with our high heat and humidity once spring hits, even though I store it in a fairly temperature controlled area - I just do not have enough animals to go through a quarter ton before quality may be affected.

Thanks for the information on the kelp!

Kelly


----------

